# Iron mag order ???



## beez74 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ordered last week and money taken ....order email jus says processing whats up???..used to have Super fast turnaround time


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 28, 2018)

They have been having problems


----------



## beez74 (Mar 2, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> They have been having problems


Crap....my go to source doesn't carry the product I ordered so I figured I'd use them cuz in the past it was a 2 day turnaround..won't do that again


----------

